# The perfect place?



## Parish (May 25, 2013)

We are looking to go to Italy next year from February. We are going with our 4 kids aged 0, 4, 5 and 7 and are looking for somewhere to stay for 5 months. 

We are looking for a smallish town, but with bus connections and a at least a weekly marked. We would like to be near the beach and somewhere fairly warm. If there was mountains near by that would be a plus as well.

We love the Italien food and people, so now we just need to find the perfect place for our dream get away. Hope for some good suggestions!

Thanks.


----------



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

Your description pretty much covers all of Italy! However think of whether you want to experience the northern, central or southern parts. There are big differences. If you don't have a car then you are in for big limitations. The western side of Italy from the Riveria past Genoa down to the Lucca area is nice. I suggest you check out google earth and get an idea of the landscape. South of Napoli - the Amalfi coastr is stupendously lovely with many small towns, but you cannot plan to get anywhere with 4 kids and no car...inland has many great areas, I personally love Siena, Assisi and surrounding areas.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Make a list of the place you intend to visit. Then decide how long you're willing to travel. With a baby I'm guessing six hour bus rides are out of the question. 

Also consider the train. On the western line you can take high speed trains. That makes even Rome/Milano not that long a trip.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

what a coincidence next week comes our first Danish guest , we have had lots from sweaden and have built up freindships but for us Danish are a first 
may I sugest you look at somware like francaviller on the Adriatic coast in Abruzzo just bellow Pescara , the beach is close and so is our mountane the majeletta with two ski resorts , they say in abruzzese take a leap from our mountain and you can bath in the sea
from the top of the mountain to the sea is one hour only , francarviller is an ideal place to rent as In the winter and early summer the propertys for rent are empty and can be had for a cheap price , as the Italians don't doo beach till august google abruzzo and Pretoro were I live and you will see how , mountane and sea live together . and another reason I sugest francaviller al mare is its bus service buses run often to Pescara airport and rome and don't cost much and you also have local busses to all the vilages in abruzzo tack for listening good luck and if I can bee of more help I will roy


----------



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes this area is nice, we were there about 4 years ago, but inland in the mountains. There are wonderful national parks close by.


----------



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello Pudd, perhaps you can post a link to your property? The one on your post does not work. I would like to visit your area again!
Regards from the north !


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ive sent you a pm roy


----------



## Parish (May 25, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Make a list of the place you intend to visit. Then decide how long you're willing to travel. With a baby I'm guessing six hour bus rides are out of the question.
> 
> Also consider the train. On the western line you can take high speed trains. That makes even Rome/Milano not that long a trip.


Thank you. Sound like a good consideration. I am not sure how much we want to see. We want a feeling of the Italien culture and people more than seeing things. With 4 children that can be hard. We are dreaming about move to Italy permenantly at some point, but as that would require a job it is easier said than done (we find). We have however been lucky to have maternity leave both of us, which give us this great oppertunity to explore Italy and spend some time with our children.


----------



## Parish (May 25, 2013)

pudd 2 said:


> what a coincidence next week comes our first Danish guest , we have had lots from sweaden and have built up freindships but for us Danish are a first
> may I sugest you look at somware like francaviller on the Adriatic coast in Abruzzo just bellow Pescara , the beach is close and so is our mountane the majeletta with two ski resorts , they say in abruzzese take a leap from our mountain and you can bath in the sea
> from the top of the mountain to the sea is one hour only , francarviller is an ideal place to rent as In the winter and early summer the propertys for rent are empty and can be had for a cheap price , as the Italians don't doo beach till august google abruzzo and Pretoro were I live and you will see how , mountane and sea live together . and another reason I sugest francaviller al mare is its bus service buses run often to Pescara airport and rome and don't cost much and you also have local busses to all the vilages in abruzzo tack for listening good luck and if I can bee of more help I will roy


Thank you for your reply. What a lovely place you have got. That is exactly the sort of thing we had in mind. Is there no bus connections from Pretoro? or would we have to have a car.

I have been looking at pictures of Francarville and found it a bit to modern and full of apartments. Is that correct? We love the old style and really which to be somewhere we can be part of the community. We have thought of buying a car while we are there, but is that possiple for foreingeers and would we be able to sell it again? Alternative we would have to rent one, but think that would be quite price for 6 months.

Thank you for your help and I hope the Danes enjoy your place.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Parish said:


> Thank you. Sound like a good consideration. I am not sure how much we want to see. We want a feeling of the Italien culture and people more than seeing things. With 4 children that can be hard. We are dreaming about move to Italy permenantly at some point, but as that would require a job it is easier said than done (we find). We have however been lucky to have maternity leave both of us, which give us this great oppertunity to explore Italy and spend some time with our children.


If that's the case Vasto / San Salvo area would easily cover your requirements. But will you have a car at all? If not IMHO with the kids you really should consider a larger city with better local transit.


----------



## Parish (May 25, 2013)

NickZ said:


> If that's the case Vasto / San Salvo area would easily cover your requirements. But will you have a car at all? If not IMHO with the kids you really should consider a larger city with better local transit.


Will have a look into it. Am considering a car, but am worried about the cost of renting one for that long. Do you know if it would be cheaper to buy one and if it possible not being Italien!? Also could we then sell it again? I can find webpages renting out long time, but only for non-european citizens. What is IMHO? Maybe you are right that we should consider a larger town. Maybe an old part in a town would be an option. We are not really into new modern appartment complexes,


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

IMHO = In my humble opinion.

You're EU? If you have a car you could just drive it down with you. To buy you'll need residence but you'll need that for health care.


----------



## Parish (May 25, 2013)

NickZ said:


> IMHO = In my humble opinion.
> 
> You're EU? If you have a car you could just drive it down with you. To buy you'll need residence but you'll need that for health care.


We havent got a car now as we live in a town. We live in Denmark, but my husband is English. Car would make life easier


----------



## Legs11 (Feb 18, 2013)

We found buying a car in Italy quite a hassle, and insurance very very expensive. May be worth buying in Denmark and bringing it with you, then selling when you go back to Denmark, if you no longer want it... Also, lots of advantages to driving a car with foreign plates out here - reckon you're less likey to get pulled over/parking ticket/speeding fine...


----------



## Parish (May 25, 2013)

Legs11 said:


> We found buying a car in Italy quite a hassle, and insurance very very expensive. May be worth buying in Denmark and bringing it with you, then selling when you go back to Denmark, if you no longer want it... Also, lots of advantages to driving a car with foreign plates out here - reckon you're less likey to get pulled over/parking ticket/speeding fine...


Thank you, but cars are very expensive in Denmark.


----------

